#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸話題討論 >  >  假如給你一天做獸人的機會 你會做什麽呢?

## 北極雪狼

大家會去做什麼呢?  我是想給自己拍很多照片拉......

----------


## Wolfy

> 大家會去做什麼呢?  我是想給自己拍很多照片拉......


看到你的答案我突然再也想不出其他的答案了~~~

我要拍好多照片. 好多姿勢. 好多動作........^//////^

(真是要命^^想到不該想的地方去了)

----------


## SHIBA INU

我會先去照鏡子自戀一下XD
接著就是照相，然後還是照相
還要錄影(可以聽聽聲音^^~)

----------


## Zack

首先~ 錄影存證!!

然後就是好好玩味這個身體啦>////<   (這可不是平常摸得到的耶~

再來我也不知道了^^"

給別人摸看看!?   (核爆!!

----------


## 北極雪狼

如果你照的鏡子 聽MUSIC 跳一段舞蹈 用攝影機拍攝下來 估計活這一輩子也值了 至少我是這樣 起碼一個最大的心願滿足了

----------


## 修諾斯

我呢~
首先當然是想要拍些照片當作留念~
除此之外...還蠻想研究獸人喜完澡後到底毛要吹多久呢？
(ps：小提想變成狐族...)

能的話，想出去走走~
不過還是會過著跟平日一般的生活，
體驗變成獸後，到底跟人類差在哪呢？
不過心情會很High吧！^_^

----------


## 北極雪狼

> 首先~ 錄影存證!!
> 
> 然後就是好好玩味這個身體啦>////<   (這可不是平常摸得到的耶~
> 
> 再來我也不知道了^^"
> 
> 給別人摸看看!?   (核爆!!


給別人摸摸看 要是被喜歡獸類的人捉到 估計會拿臉使勁曾你的毛(嘿嘿~~)

百果香 你抱的狼狼好可愛 我也想抱抱

----------


## Zack

> 給別人摸摸看 要是被喜歡獸類的人捉到 估計會拿臉使勁曾你的毛(嘿嘿~~)


這時候就會想：「為什麼沒有另一隻獸人阿？ 我也想試試看兩隻獸抱在一起磨蹭的感覺耶 (再度核爆XD　」


忽然想到～不知道其他的動物看到我會作何反應呢～～

----------


## 舒泉

研究獸人穿衣服的尺寸

最少要吃幾餐才會飽

找家人.朋友看看變成獸人的樣子(可能會有被捉去解剖的危機= =a)

最後當然是拍照拉~><

----------


## Wolfy

> 這時候就會想：「為什麼沒有另一隻獸人阿？ 我也想試試看兩隻獸抱在一起磨蹭的感覺耶 (再度核爆XD　」


兩隻獸抱在一起磨蹭的話...
會產生可怕的靜電~~~

保證會電到讓你叫不敢XDDD

我不是獸就常常被靜電電的哇哇叫了.....好痛!

----------


## 星夜狼痕

我會先剪下自己的毛
然後再拍照
最後到人類城市大肆破壞

----------


## 狼嚎

這個問題真好!!
如果真的有這個機會的話 當然先衝去買或借DV來拍(家裡沒有阿)
接下來請一天的假說身體不適無法上學
然後就開始運用獸人的能力到處趴趴走
反正...一定要留下紀念啦XDD

----------


## 和魯夫

> 我會先剪下自己的毛
> 然後再拍照
> 最後到人類城市大肆破壞


狼人要做大破壞有點難啊.....
大屠殺好了....
先殺政府....
再殺學校....
(忘想中)

----------


## Michile

情況一：

在可以照到全身的鏡子前面，發呆傻笑兼自戀一整天…@@

應該會試著用素描的方式留下最深刻的記憶吧?
儘可能地畫得溫柔一點…好吃一點…(喂!)

－－－－－－－－－－

情況二：

做個還不至於讓自己原形畢露的帥勁打扮(?)，走到大街上，
嘗試跟所謂的人類交談…再依心情決定要不要把該名人類拖到暗巷讓他開開眼界…(喂!)

－－－－－－－－－－

情況三：

跑到托兒所裝成和善的獸裝人(不用裝)，跟小朋友們裝熟…
趁機宣導大自然是美好的，要多多走出戶外不要整天呆在家裡讀悶書XD

----------


## rix

這個
如果成獸人了當然要先想想怎麼變成的
然後就是再想想怎麼能不再變回人......

不過說正題......
拍照留念是肯定要的～
然後白天恐怕會在家呆一天
做自戀之類的事情啦
晚上就可以出去了～
在變回原型之前好好的體驗一下速度和力量～～～

當然還是要想怎麼才可以不變回去......(蹴)

----------


## 優洛那斯

我包準一定會自拍到抓狂（全裸的也要）
照鏡子找到鏡子破掉
然後去買剝皮器
把獸皮整個剝掉
變回人類在欣賞（或拿來穿）

os：這樣我不就死了？？？

----------


## Wolfy

>情況三：
>跑到托兒所裝成和善的獸裝人(不用裝)，跟小朋友們裝熟…
>趁機宣導大自然是美好的，要多多走出戶外不要整天呆在家裡讀悶書XD

這個好!!!! 我怎麼沒想到呢...
一點都不用遮遮掩掩就可以以獸人型態出現了哩.
(衣服大概是多多少少要穿一點吧^^)

----------


## ~銀狐小雲~

:Laughing:  
當然會去high一下...
至於要去哪裡...
1.警局...(快把我抓去解剖阿...)
2.遊樂園(一張照片酌收五元喔...找口袋...)
3.丹提咖啡...(照樣唸書喝飲料...不過應該要用吸管吧...)

ㄜ...總而言之，快快樂樂過一生...要是變成獸人可能大眾接受度...3%...
還是偽裝成人類就好...

----------


## 綠風

這還用說嗎?
當然是做獸人族每天必做之事

上樂園 XD



言歸正傳

應該都跟大家一樣吧
拍照，錄影等...

之後的就自己想吧
(開始研究身體構造中XD)

----------


## Michile

> >情況三：
> >跑到托兒所裝成和善的獸裝人(不用裝)，跟小朋友們裝熟…
> >趁機宣導大自然是美好的，要多多走出戶外不要整天呆在家裡讀悶書XD
> 
> 這個好!!!! 我怎麼沒想到呢...
> 一點都不用遮遮掩掩就可以以獸人型態出現了哩.
> (衣服大概是多多少少要穿一點吧^^)


忘了再補充，

可以說多多往戶外跑，就可以像這樣毛絨絨的，跑得快還可以壯壯，
不會有人欺負你，像這樣自由自在還可以很帥…(喂!)

(謎：乾脆說這樣子還可以從嘴巴噴出電擊算了!)

----------


## Wolfy

> 忘了再補充，
> 
> 可以說多多往戶外跑，就可以像這樣毛絨絨的，跑得快還可以壯壯，
> 不會有人欺負你，像這樣自由自在還可以很帥…(喂!)
> 
> (謎：乾脆說這樣子還可以從嘴巴噴出電擊算了!)


那果然是要沒有汗腺材行阿.
似乎還沒有人研究過獸人該不該有汗腺之類的.
照理說有汗腺就完蛋了了... 毛都不會澎澎的了.

不過我覺得毛絨絨果然才是獸美麗的地方阿~~~
(有麟類獸人...對不起失禮了~~~)

----------


## Michile

> 那果然是要沒有汗腺材行阿.
> 似乎還沒有人研究過獸人該不該有汗腺之類的.
> 照理說有汗腺就完蛋了了... 毛都不會澎澎的了.
> 
> 不過我覺得毛絨絨果然才是獸美麗的地方阿~~~
> (有麟類獸人...對不起失禮了~~~)


我想應該是有…但是不發達，不容易散熱…
才會像狗狗那樣動不動就張開嘴巴散熱…(－▽－)?

----------


## 快樂狼人

做一天獸喔= ="~我也許會出去狂播種吧....但不是為了抒發獸性

是為了留下獸人的後代~就算自己只是一天的獸人~但是後帶永續相傳~

可以為人類帶來更多福利[因為獸可以做很多人做不到的事].也使獸人將

不再是傳說~0.0" [以上純個人想法~如果我有一天獸人的機會~]

----------


## 北極雪狼

> 做一天獸喔= ="~我也許會出去狂播種吧....但不是為了抒發獸性
> 
> 是為了留下獸人的後代~就算自己只是一天的獸人~但是後帶永續相傳~
> 
> 可以為人類帶來更多福利[因為獸可以做很多人做不到的事].也使獸人將
> 
> 不再是傳說~0.0" [以上純個人想法~如果我有一天獸人的機會~]


......................  人和人生出來的是人 獸和獸生出來的是獸 老虎和獅子生出來

的叫獅虎獸  那 人和獸人生出來的是啥 這還真是一個新的研究課題 我支持你

研究報告出來了就可以賺錢了

----------


## Katsuya XII

如果可以的話,那一定還會有很多奇特的事情會發生

我要去發現那些事XD

或許...

會發現其他我們還不知道的「香格里拉」也說不定XD

----------


## 博樹

獅人怨念 獅人怨念...(踹)
我超愛獅人的阿=ˇ=

在家裡玩味自己的身體
自拍存檔
出去播種(?)

(無理的夢)

----------


## sanari

> 做一天獸喔= ="~我也許會出去狂播種吧....但不是為了抒發獸性
> 
> 是為了留下獸人的後代~就算自己只是一天的獸人~但是後帶永續相傳~
> 
> 可以為人類帶來更多福利[因為獸可以做很多人做不到的事].也使獸人將
> 
> 不再是傳說~0.0" [以上純個人想法~如果我有一天獸人的機會~]


變成獸人一天，並不代表連基因都變成獸人哦
再說您下一篇那位人兄回的，人＋獸人出來的結果應該是半獸人
而不是獸人哦．．．半獸人＋半獸人會出現純獸人的機率也是十分低．．．
這個血統公式．．．可以看恐怖寵物店的某一集，賽馬血統算法．．．
從第一代的三隻純種馬，然後交配出來的結果不一定就是那三隻純種馬的血統
只有佔百分之零點多，愈是後代，所擁有的血統就愈低．．．

----------


## leo

拍照留念是一定要的！
然後做一些有意義的事情留作紀念(扶老婆婆過馬路之類？)

----------


## 沃飛(Woffy) 嵐

哈哈~
當然是先跟我家狗打架.....
如果可以隱形?或是速度超快.....
那我也想去街上嚇人~~><
然後再去找找哪裡有狼人......
找不到就去動物園跟狼說話......

----------


## sanari

如果有一天的時間的話
我會幫自己拍照
每個細節都拍．．．
以後還可以做紀念及用這些照片做獸化相關用品說
而且變成獸人一天的話
我是不會出門的．．．不想被抓去研究．．．
最大的底限是在ｍｓｎ上跟獸人迷們玩視訊
沒視訊的就傳照片

獸人到底是人還是獸呢？
要用動物保護法來保障獸人的權益
還是要用人的法律來保障獸人的權益

----------


## 布雷克

殺人.....嘗嘗味道如何......反正都變獸人了....不過可能發生被軍警包圍..

這時候可以想像到當怪物的感受了...追殺人類...或是被殺....

----------


## 影

如果可以的話還蠻想去試試看獸人的體力的說（用力跑跑到沒人的地方玩）

或是看看可不可以跟動物聊天XD

----------


## 威狼

跟大家的意見都差不多~~~!!!

我會把握這一天過的很開心

變獸耶!!!(幻想中)

----------


## 風的水藍

自拍>自我研究>撲倒獸友=M=+>
留紀念品>暗殺人類>研究人體器官(其實拔出來亂完)>
試吃人肉$@#$#@$@
↑以上幼獸別學黑= ="

----------


## 水靈凱

當獸人的一天...龍人算不算QQ
大概就先拍照拍照拍照!!
再來研究一下自己的...翅膀(我有翅膀阿!!)
耶咻~煽動翅膀看看~應該可以飛吧~
衝阿~~~~~~我飛！
龍之聲:晚餐吃龍肉餅~
水:我飛起來了拉ˋˊ！又沒摔下去～
在天上飛個一天也不錯～不過小心．．．飛機＝　＝

----------


## 野

大該是先自戀自戀...不斷的照鏡子~

再來就跟大家一樣自拍自拍~

然後跑到大街上跟不認識的人say  hello...看他們的反應(斬)

再跑去動物園..把全部的動物放出來跟我一起玩XD

要是能隨心所欲想變就變該有多好  :Very Happy:

----------


## 夜月之狼

拍照 上電視 自摸摸到爽

逛大街 然後瘋狂上版子把心得打出來~XD

然後在床上想著要是能永遠有多好=3=

----------


## 幻貓

玩自己的尾巴~好玩耶~XDDD
自拍，照片要當狼板跟樂園的大頭像！
最後‧‧‧咪兒‧‧‧嘿嘿‧‧嘿‧‧〈極度陶醉〉

〈天音：你說啥？〉

喔，意思是跟咪兒過完剩下的一整天~〈見文學區「幻貓記事」〉

想到這裡我覺得‧‧好幸福喵！~   (-//.//-)m

----------


## 卡馬茲

只有一天？自我欣賞、出去跑跑、剷除罪惡維護正義！（請大家無視這條……）

然後拍照留念，晚上和最愛的人XXOO

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

好久遠的討論串...
為什麼被挖上來了啊ˋ口ˊ

不過看到後...好像很好玩=w=
那就來懷舊吧！！

不才會拍照，嗯，拍照，拍完後來腐看看...
(慘遭眾獸歐打至倒地不起Q口Q)

----------


## 迪亞狼

我也差不多^^"
拍照拍照拍照拍照拍照拍照~~~~( 無限 )

我或許會到大街上去逛吧!

嚇人XD"

人家會不會當成類似狐狸大的狐狸裝   :Shocked: 
搞不好變成人在猛拍照...

----------


## 漣漪月影

我會跟我弟弟說:底迪~底迪~葛葛變成貓咪了~
        跟我媽媽說:馬麻~馬麻~我變成貓咪了~
      跟我爸爸說:把拔~把拔~我變成貓咪了~
然後拍照~錄影~檢自己滴毛當紀念品~
再來玩玩自己滴身體(嘿~嘿~嘿~)
接下來在處理我不爽滴人~
然後就不知道了~

----------


## Kofu

這篇有沒有回過我都忘記了~~不過最近看看倒是浮現比較具體的想法

如果我有一天做獸人的機會我要~...............................


當然是趕快給他逃命去啦!!!! (逃命途中如果還有空那就再照相什麼的去吧~~)

----------


## xx2

先逃在說巴
要不然被抓去做啥實驗 展覽之類的  :暈~:  
會失去自由的說 我可不要在動物園渡過一生呀  :XX...:

----------


## 豹舞風

跑到没有人的深山野岭中尽情狂奔～～
夜晚对着大地长啸，试试能产生多大的震撼力～～

----------


## 希諾道

拍些照片~
全程也拍影片~~
吃飯好上廁所也好, 什麼也要拍影片~~
更會把自己的獸毛等等保留作為記念~~
摸摸自己的身體~細味獸人身體的感覺~~
另外...好色一點的說.....會嘗嘗獸人方面的...性.........

----------


## 旷野之苍狼

DV~照相机~都用上~然后再用盛夏的时间看看月亮（晚上的话），再想想有没有保持这样的办法~~

----------


## 思樂炎

想試試看月圓時後又沒有特別多出力量！
聽聽自己的聲音＞／／／＜[對低沉的聲音總是沒有抵抗力]
拍一堆照片
想辦法不要變回來！！
還有，摸摸自己＠＠毛茸茸的很少摸到捏....
最後，讓自己喜歡的人抱著自己睡覺^^

----------


## 山風

嘿嘿嘿...問我想要做什麼!?
那還用說，當然就是...跟前面那些大大一樣的啦>w<(裝可愛~)(遭眾毆...

----------


## 歐里爾

拍起來就不用說啦~ (一定要拍啊!!! 拍到壞掉再換另一台~)
做任何事都隨時拍起來!!!
最後抱著自己睡覺~ 就醬吧(?)

----------


## 暗翼

拍照...飛到空氣好的地方....盡情享受大自然的寧靜....然後在最後的2ㄍ小時毀滅地球....

----------


## 狼 - 月

如果有一天的話當然要好好計劃啦XD"
當作由今天的0:00到第二天的0:00是一天
我就會:
(0:00~1:00)
脫光光的照鏡子~拍很多很多照~
(1:00~2:00)
換上不同的衣服照鏡子~拍超多的照~
(2:00~3:00)
在狼版報喜~把拍到的照放上來~
(3:00~5:00)
穿衣服到街上去逛~讓人家(特別是女孩)羨慕一下~讓他們摸摸自己的毛~
(5:00~6:00)
快日出啦~帶女朋友(如果是獸人更好)到山頂看日出啦~溫馨滿天飛~
(6:00~7:00)
日出啦~!好美哦~就像女朋友一樣~honey~我好愛你~~(慢慢靠近)
(7:00~9:00)
在做私人的事拉~過程自行幻想哦~噢噢!太舒服了!......
(9:00~10:00)
完事~跟女朋友去吃早餐啦~
(10:00~11:00)
進餐中~女朋友我要吃那個~阿~~~(張開嘴)
(11:00~12:00)
到女朋友家中坐一下哦~一會兒舉行的婚事作準備
(12:00~4:00)
一對戀人結婚哦~好幸福美滿^^~
(4:00~5:00)
老婆~回家吃飯哦~我的車好看吧~
(5:00~7:00)
新婚的飯~老婆煮的飯真好吃~阿~~ (張開嘴)
(7:00~9:00)
老婆~我來噢~噢噢..噢噢..(私人事情過程自行幻想)
(9:00~10:00)
老婆,我們的身體真美阿...(跟老婆脫光光在鏡子面前陶醉)
(10:00~11:00)
老婆你真是美棒了~我們再來~ (再次私人事情)
(11:00~12:00)
與老婆度過的獸人的最後一個小時...我們看星吧...(與老婆脫光光站在露台上看星和數星星)
獸人的一天生活幻想完成~ (炸
p.s.我好像有點變態-.-''

修改:
在夠時間的1分鐘前用念力殺掉我最想殺的人~

----------


## 星空小克

嗯~當然是試試看有什麼特殊能力啦~XDDD
裡如飛簷走壁之類的XDDD

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

....要是一起床就發現自己龍人化了....我想我大概會...

1.先發呆，呆滯好一陣子，然後開始歡呼。(耶~我獸化了~)

2.拿起相機開始瘋狂拍照。(到電腦塞滿為止)

3.開始探索(?)自己的身體.....(核爆)

4.冷靜下來之後開始思考逃命計畫。(我不要被抓去研究~)

5.用獸化之後的能力到偏僻鄉下隱居，當然不會忘記要帶走所有相關事物。(開玩笑~那是我的隱私耶ˋˊ+)

6.想辦法搞到一台電腦和電視，隨時注意人類世界的消息。(阿!我上電視了!)

7.最後...大概就是等待有人跟我一樣然後跑去跟他一起住....(有同伴比較安心☆)

----------


## 囧小狐

真的發生的話....
1.開始自拍稿自戀~
2.看體能有多好
3.看牙齒有多利...
4.看爪子要幾下才能抓暴牆壁益
5.留點毛髮當紀念
6.用尾巴當枕頭睡覺....

----------


## 浪人‧Adolph

先照相比較保險~
然後就是要──想辦法讓自己一直維持這樣啊！
(不過話又說回來，如果是在真實生活中，應該會先嚇到吧@@)

----------


## onecrem

> 大家會去做什麼呢?  我是想給自己拍很多照片拉......


............XD""  :Embarassed:  
和我的答案一樣,嘿嘿~~
都是先自戀一下,欣賞自己這麼夢冧以求的...[謎:喂

----------


## 鵺影

想說的都被前面的獸說光了...  :狐狸冷汗:  

不過第一個動作大概也是錄影存證吧！

真能有這麼一天，此生無憾矣~

----------


## 焰狼_天狼星

1.為自已拍照
2.拍影片
3.拿自已的毛髮和血液樣本，等變回人後詳細分析。
4.詳細紀錄自已，例如身高、體重、血液濃度等
5.到處破壞，試試自已的威力。
6.到有狼的地方，看看狼對自已的反應
7.收集狼毛和血液樣本，變回人後詳細比較狼與獸人的基因和DNA的差別，研究出再變成獸人或狼以及令所有人變成獸人或狼的方法。
8.找狼去比試
9.找母狼或母獸人，為自已留種
10.最後，收集精液樣本

----------


## 當心黑狗

> 想說的都被前面的獸說光了...  
> 
> 不過第一個動作大概也是錄影存證吧！
> 
> 真能有這麼一天，此生無憾矣~


都被講去了...(拍
可以變的話...
我要跟所有人類賽跑XD"(享受贏的滋味...
吃我最恨的人類..(不知道味道好不好...
刺殺人類XDD"(變回來也不知道是我做的吧=3=?<(尼好壞
在到同人X在的地方(享受被抱來抱去..+摸來摸去(噴血(這隻狗糟糕了..
最後到森林去..找是同性X的狼XD"(很難找吧||||(然後....(自行想像..

----------


## V仔

這種機會可說是非常珍貴的，要是可以變成我心目中理想的『烈焰獸』

我會不席馬上去台中找我喜歡的人，跟他玩一些....18禁的遊戲XD...

讓他永遠難忘(笑)，當然要好好的把自己的英姿，給拍下來~~

----------


## 嵐霖

假如有一天能讓我做獸人啊OAO
我會先抽血(幹嘛!?
當然是要拿來做樣本好讓我抽基因
再永久變化阿XD(那麼好?
再來喔...去夜市買杯奶茶吧(這又是怎樣?
嚇嚇大眾XDD

----------


## 羽翔

假如有一天時間能變成獸人呀AwA((诶這啥臉
可以的話先把基因存起來OwO
然後在留下一些毛~順便拍個照留起來w
之後其他的請自行想像~((被打

不過~

    如果是跟自己的設定一樣能使用能力的話~((黑影或鍊金術=w=
那就先抓一些人類靈魂((诶
做成一顆能量體(靈魂聚集體)((诶诶
讓自己能一直保持這個設定的樣子~XD((炸

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    不過要一直收集靈魂就是了O3O

----------


## 寒燒

小弟會想出門逛一逛（不過很大的機會是跑圖書館和書店）；因為變成犬獸人了，不知道這樣一出門會引起多少路人的焦點和注目？會變成隔日地方頭條新聞也說不定？

除了會有前面各位拍照錄影存證、物種保留、體能測驗及接觸動物諸等想法，小弟會想 找自己能信任且交情甚好的圈外朋友見個面，給對方驚喜一下
 :wuf_e_laugh:

----------


## 涅爾‧芙洛特

首先拍照是一定要的

再來享受這個身體(?)
做糟糕事情(被毆)
之後去外面撒野啦

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

先拍照錄影

然後研究身體

在來...

就不知道了
(想到這就一整無言阿)

----------


## 幻狼

當然第一是拍照拍影片,
之後好好研究自己的身體(難得一次嘛.
再去醫院做x光檢查,
拔出自己的一兩根毛保留下來.
之後再找方法不會變回人類.
再去解決自己最討厭的人類(不如大屠殺人類一番吧

----------


## 橘狼

我會先檢查衣褲還穿不穿得下。花幾分鐘的時間決定要不要給褲子開洞。

嘗試把早餐一口氣吞下，以舌頭舔光牛奶(太慢就找吸管吸)。

早點出門，確認變成獸人後的我，能聽不聽的懂動物的話；希望可化解我與家附近，十幾隻狗的過節。

坐上校車，(坐不上就騎腳踏車)去上學。


放學前，請同學、記者記得把今天拍得照片、影片寄email給我。

再搭公車回家，(不讓我坐的話，再騎腳踏車；之後在用網拍把腳踏車高價賣掉)。

體驗洗澡、溫習明天上課內容、準備隔天考試。


最後上樓睡覺，在睡夢裡和獸人說掰掰。


「假如給你一天做獸人的機會 你會做什麽呢? 」
我想我會做個充實的一天。

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

獥會拍照  :jcdragon-shy2: ....XD
然後就這樣繼續上學 (咦?
然後就被當成異類 

再跟路邊的貓貓.狗狗說話  :jcdragon-xd:  
然後再去買飲料喝 (??

不知道用狼的嘴巴可不可以吹樂器XDDD

其他大概就跟其他大大講得一樣吧~~  :jcdragon-want:

----------


## 魂殺o醉狂龍

本龍是....
如果有翅膀的話
當然馬上飛上天~整天在上面
好好享受會飛的感覺(那種感覺很棒@@
然後開始搞破壞
(用尾巴甩爆建築物<最想做的
最後拍張照

----------


## 影帝裂犽

奔跑奔跑奔跑奔跑奔跑奔跑奔跑奔跑奔跑,全力奔跑,再抓些野味來吃,嚇死那些虐待動物的人,接下來滿足的嚎叫~呼~end

----------


## s18815660

我應該會想著如何做到種族的特長八~  :Mr. Green:

----------


## 魂也狼

第一就是拍照
然後在出去嚇人((啥?  :Shocked:   :Shocked:  
找路邊的野狗玩@@
去動物園找犬科動物=ˇ=  聊天  ((要聊啥=ˋ=  :狐狸疑惑:  

去小學看看有沒有人要摸@@

((小朋友１:哇  好帥喔  我也要摸
 [jcdragon-tail-faster] 
((小朋友２:  阿阿阿~  不要咬我><  :狐狸嚇到:  

再來研究一下身體
(１)不能排汗會有多熱=ˇ=
(２)在地上打滾
(３)被別人摸尾巴和頭會有甚麼感覺
(４)力氣有多大=ˇ=?
(５)洗澡要多久@@  ((或許不用洗
(６)跳蚤會很煩嗎?QQ
(７)可以吃巧克力嗎@@  ((別衝動阿@@






點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    最後哩 看看動物園缺不缺發傳單的=ˇ=  :jcdragon-tea:

----------


## 痕‧風狼

先拍照 錄影 留作紀念XD  
跟獸友視訊聊天一下XD
------------------------------------
可能會去找個森林 或是 一些廣闊的地方
盡情的奔跑  如果遇到同類的話那最好啦><
(去找找獸友似乎也不錯!?

----------


## 亞德爾

先拍很多照片  :jcdragon-xp:  
然後盡情的奔跑 大吼大叫
因為這種機會真的不多!

----------


## 大神狼兒

當然也是狂拍照和綠影存證...

然後想辦法以後隨時都能獸化...

再來應該會想殺仇人和討厭作惡的人類吧！

(似乎只是單純想發洩對人類的n年怨念~v~...

不過這樣弄髒自己的爪子好像不太好...？


點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    趕快還我原形啊～

----------


## 阿翔

能做到什麼就去做XD
可以的話立刻找機會去狩獵雖然我這邊沒有可能
但是果然拍照還是很重要啊這是重點！
之後也要好好保存，不能讓其他人類看到這些照片ww

----------


## Ms.異凡

想裸奔(大誤)
第一點大概想一口氣衝去最巔峰看看吧
二就到處亂逛~~~

----------


## 龍o瞳

首先要來自戀一下啦~^^
再來就是看看身為獸人在哪裡會不方便，像是煮飯啦..的~
要了晚上在來去公園去吹風，感受一下大自然啦!!!

----------


## 人群中的孤狼

如果只有*一天*獸人的話........
第一件事先請假...然後問家人自己看起來是怎樣..以免是自己
妄想到眼睛也壞了........確定是真的後(家人嚇暈)，首先上狼樂
以及任何有獸出沒的地方，並且拍照片影片PO上網，然後說明
自己會在哪個地方出沒，歡迎來抱抱(不)..................  :jcdragon-hug:  

出門前先拍個糟糟影片(?  :jcdragon-keke:  
然後穿著最帥的衣服(後面要剪尾巴洞)，開始出去逛大街!!!!!!!!!!
然後去一些有獸出沒的地方!!!!!!!!
然後為所欲為!!!!!!!!!
------------------------以上皆用錄影機記錄下來------------
一天結束之前，努力祈禱能永遠這樣下去  :jcdragon-pray:  ，然後...............
把全身毛剃光!!!!!!!!!(留作紀念?
反正要是祈禱成功咯，大不暸不出門!等毛漲齊(笑
以上!

P.S其實我想打麻醉...把自己尾巴剪下來保存..........不過怕到時候
祈禱成功後....變成無尾狼  :jcdragon-ahh:

----------


## 狼の寂

如果擁有一天當獸人的時間

如果真的能夠在一天內變成獸人的話，小寂大概會做以下幾件事:

1，花5分鐘來照鏡子，接著開始耍自戀(?

2，跟其牠友獸們一樣，拿起相機，爪機就開始瘋狂的自拍，甚至是拍自己的裸照(?) <<全部角度的  :jcdragon-xd:    >///<  (炸!!

3，開始拍攝影片，跟照片差不多 (大誤)，再將自己的各種聲音與嗥聲錄下來，以便留做紀念與相關研究。

4，開始研究自己的身體，玩玩自己的尾巴，耳朵，吻部和自己身體的毛。連下體也順便研究好了! (不)，將研究結果紀錄下來，以便以後進行獸化相關的實驗。

5，留下自己的各種DNA樣本，像是毛髮，唾液，血液，和精液等等......。<<純粹是為了科學所作的犧牲  (被踹飛~  OAO

6，開電腦將獸化後的各式資料做儲存，順便做許多備份資料，以免重要資料流失。
再來就是順便上狼網向大家炫耀，接著用視訊跟大家聊天。

7，跟其牠友獸們約出來見面，順便撒嬌(?)   :wuffer_laugh:   ((撲撲咬咬舔舔蹭蹭抱抱))  
看誰想被狼人舔臉~ XDD     ，(依偎在友獸們的懷裡   OwO
也可以載著友獸們四處奔馳~

8，四處去播種(?)  :wuffer_howl:   (核爆!!
嗯…這純粹只是為了保留狼人的基因，但其中可能含有私心 (?  >///<
((各位友獸們請不要學，小寂太糟糕了! OAO

9，潛入動物園與狼聊天，躺在人群裡裝可愛(?) OwO ，順便讓小朋友們摸頭，撫摸，騎在背上(?) ((迷之音: 你變成寵物啦?...
最後將所有的動物都放出來，(除了靈長類之外...

10，進行體能測試，測試自己變成狼人後身體的力量與韌性。
之後前往草原盡情的奔跑，投奔森林的懷抱。

11，於夜間尋找下手的對象(?)
((想喝喝看人血和吃看看人肉的味道... (踹飛~

12，仰首對月長嗥  :wuffer_howl:  ，並拍成紀錄片，記錄著專屬於狼那漆黑的夜晚裡意味深遠，不一樣的嗥聲。

13，與友獸們一起在山上悠閒的欣賞明月，體會夜晚的美好。
讓友獸們靠在自己的身上取暖，順便偷偷的...禁止事項 (?   :jcdragon-tail-faster:    留下最美好的回憶...


好美好的幻想吶~
若能實現那該有多好...?

----------


## 小藍龍

←To:小寂
虧你想得那麼多~~
完全糟糟阿~~(遭踹
好想跟小寂一樣(咦???
但是那些DNA樣本要拿去哪裡驗呢?
去醫院?(會被抓去做實驗阿~~ :jcdragon-ahh: 
-------------------------
如果是敝龍的話...
我會先拍照( :jcdragon-fall: ←照到閃光燈
再來試戴看看項圈(遭踹飛
再來跑去空無一人的地方吹吹風~
感受一下大自然~
看看有毛之後吹風有什麼感覺~

----------


## 狼の寂

To小藍龍

小寂似乎想得太多了是唄?  :jcdragon-xd: 
<<真的有糟糕到啊!  (踹   :jcdragon-xp: 

如果是要做相關實驗的話，可以找從事這方面工作的友獸幫忙啊!
(可以偷偷的進行研究而不被發現


另外，找項圈來戴嗎?   :jcdragon-want: 
被當成寵物似乎不錯呢! (誤) <<想要一個溫柔，帥氣/漂亮，又體貼的主人，還要能讓小寂撒嬌~   甚至是發生超越主從之間的關係(? (被踹~!!   :jcdragon-keke:   (陶醉在自己的幻想之中

----------


## 白拓

如果本狼可以當一天的獸人的話
我會盡快奔向大自然
無論是高山，雪地，草原，森林
能夠以獸的感官，獸的姿態重新認識這個世界
不管怎麼想都很熱血澎湃呢：)

話說小寂的春天好像來了呢......(遠目
XDD

----------


## 小藍龍

小寂的主人應該只有帥氣吧~(遭踹
小寂是永遠的春天吧XD



我倒是滿希望有可以蹂躪我的主人(遭毆

----------


## 狼與TNT

嗯....算24小時吧
1.先照鏡子照個夠吧
2.再來是拍照吧
   全部都要拍喔 
3.仔細研究身體吧.....因為機會難得嘛
4.還有就是留下資料吧
   方便以後做研究
5.然後就............
不知道了啦 :jcdragon-ahh:

----------


## 凔藍

1.玩自拍~瘋狂的自拍~每個角度~每個姿勢(炸
2.好好玩弄…不對!是研究一下獸人的身體~像是怎麼拿筆寫字等等
3.再來就…拿墊板出來玩靜電(別啊!!!
4.最後拔幾撮毛做紀念~當傳家寶(被打

謎:24小時只做這4件事喔?
我:當然不~還要試試看洗完澡後毛會不會黏在一起
謎:你少無聊了!!!(踹

----------

